# Possible Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jon Sullivan has done it yet again. A truly splendid work of a Dark Angel astartes leaping into battle with an Ork Warboss.

And Hardy Fowler has made quite a nice artwork of a Raven Guard Scout. Its not as good as Sullivan's work but its still quite nice.

Edit: It turns out these are actual covers, but for projects that have not been announced yet. New Dark Angel and Raven Guard novel?, we'll find out soon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a great fan of the Raven Guard scout, but Sullivan has done it again with his Dark Angel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think its the cover for _Purging of Kadillus_, the fourth Space Marine Battles novel. Its about the Dark Angels versus the Orks at Piscina IV so its a fitting cover.

The Raven Guard one however eludes me. I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I rather like the Raven Guard image a bit more. To me it looks like the scout at the fore is contemplating or deep in though over something, which fits in with the Raven Guard being one's who rely on swift tactics and unconventional means. Thinking feels like a strength for them.

The scout in the background, now that guy looks cool, the eyes selling him best in my opinion. The whole thing gives me the feeling that they just did something that has led to the full scale mobilization of a larger force; but whatever it is they did, the one scout may not entirely agree with it.


It calls to me a bit more than a Dark Angel leaping at an ork warboss. Any space marine commander or hero can do that, it seems to take some exceptional ones to pose properly and make you think.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ill admit I like the scout in the background the best. The blacked out body and glowing eyes sell it for me. He just looks awesome.


----------



## Orbital (Apr 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think its the cover for _Purging of Kadillus_, the fourth Space Marine Battles novel. Its about the Dark Angels versus the Orks at Piscina IV so its a fitting cover.


Agree - plus that what the artist's website says when you hover over the image "Purging of Kadilus"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I love them both. Jon's artwork is some of the best i've ever seen. I'll admit, i'm not to fond of the DA jumping like a rabbit, but whatever, it still fucking rocks. 

Although the Raven Guard one is my overall favorite. To me it looks as though he is listening for something specific. Perhaps he's frozen waiting for enemies to pass. Seems to me the most logical explanation for this pic would be the two scouts were sent on a targeting mission of some sort. Infiltrate, mark the target for orbital strike, and extract. you can see things falling down from the sky, my assumption is those are orbital strikes. and the fact that they are "evasive" looking makes me think that they are now headed for extraction, but have to evade enemies the whole way. the sniper is covering the other scout trooper w/ boltpistol.

just my thoughts.

CP

edit: although i am inclined to believe that its not a SM scout in the background, but a hunter of another sort. To me the rifle looks like a Hotshot Hellgun, what with the feed lines going to his back. RG scout working in conjunction with Storm Troopers perhaps?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Or it could even be something more menacing than that; perhaps this is the last scout of a unit wiped out by some hunter. They managed to accomplish their goal and now only this lone scout is left to face some horror that wiped out his fellow squad-mates.


See thats what draws me to the second image over the first one. The first just looks like generic marine being badass, how many times have we seen that? The second one, there is just so much possibility in it; and thats because there actually is so little known or going on.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

wow, the DA cover looks amazing!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its been confirmed. The Dark Angel art is for the upcoming Space Marines Battles novel _The Purging of Kadillus_. The Raven Guard art is for a new audio novel called _Helion Rain_ by George Mann. It is set on a world beset by Tyranids and a Raven Guard Scout squad is dispatched to destroy a power station, which will turn the war in the Imperium's favour, which is infested with Genestealers, Spore Mines and a brand new Biomorph.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am rather displeased that Helion Rain is going to be an audio book to be honest, as I would rather read than listen. Also, it doesn't say it is a new Biomorph, just a deadly one:wink: here is the full summary- 

_The world of Idos is plagued by ravening tyranids. In order to defend the remaining population, a Raven Guard scout squad is despatched to keep the xenos threat at bay. In the midst of the chaos, they receive new orders to locate and destroy a power station. The station is built upon a fault line, and the resulting quake would turn the war in the Imperium's favour. But to do this, the Raven Guard must fight their way through genestealers, acid spore mines and a deadly biomorph._


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its been confirmed. The Dark Angel art is for the upcoming Space Marines Battles novel _The Purging of Kadillus_. The Raven Guard art is for a new audio novel called _Helion Rain_ by George Mann. It is set on a world beset by Tyranids and a Raven Guard Scout squad is dispatched to destroy a power station, which will turn the war in the Imperium's favour, which is infested with Genestealers, Spore Mines and a brand new Biomorph.


yay! i was right! Infiltration, Destruction, Extraction! WooT!

CP


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

The Dark Angel cover is extremely badass - was it the same artist who did the Redemption Corps cover?

Don't rate the Raven one at all, mind.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, he did Redemption Corps, and a score other covers as well.

CP


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

He's good, they should commission him to do more artwork for them. I always thought the Armour of Contempt cover art was one of the best BL had ever produced as well - do we know the name of that artist and if he's done any more?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Just had a breeze back to AoC, it is an epiic peice of artwork!

I hope audio books dont become the trend, i much prefer reading then hearing someone pronounce all the names i like to butcherise!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> I hope audio books dont become the trend, i much prefer reading then hearing someone pronounce all the names i like to butcherise!


...hehehe:laugh:

I also prefer to mess up the names myself...a lot more fun.

For instance: Ciaphas Cain
Although I'm dutch, I've asked my British collegues how to pronounce that...and they were pretty divided or didn't know either.
On lexicanum it says that it should be pronounced this way: Kai-a-fas Kain
Then came 'A thousand sons' and it got really interesting....their names are stellar.

On topic:

I like the Dark Angel cover, awesome piece of work. The Purging of Kadillus will be something to look forward to.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> ...hehehe:laugh:
> 
> I also prefer to mess up the names myself...a lot more fun.


Glad to see im not the only one. Sometimes I don't even pronounce the word, I just look at it - and when it pops up again instead of reading it, I merely recognise it and therefore assign it to the character!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yay I'm not alone- that's exactly what I do to.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The DA almost feels too clean to me. The image is epic mind you, though it would just be that much more with a bit of battle damage and clotted wounds to give it that _'I just chewed my way through a swath of greenskins... and now I’m going to kick *your *ass!'_ feel.

I'm _really_ digging the Raven Guard scout image. The overall image is very well composed and the scout is, um, visually appealing! :grin: 

I'm glad to see the sons of Corax getting more page time (even if it is an audiobook).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Glad to see im not the only one. Sometimes I don't even pronounce the word, I just look at it - and when it pops up again instead of reading it, I merely recognise it and therefore assign it to the character!


So very true:biggrin: Im sure I have mispronounced around half of the Horus Heresy characters thus far, but as the story progresses and so the characters develop you become somewhat attached to the names you have labelled to certain characters. For example, I am sure I pronounced Eidolon of the Emperor`s Children wrong.:wink:

Back to audiobooks... Im not a fan. Admittedly this new form of media will ''rope'' in new interest, but I cant help but feel that by publishing stories of characters such as Garro and Aenarion in such a format is really not taking these to their full potential.


----------

